# Do you "Fish Face"?



## COBI (Mar 11, 2008)

I do not mean to offend anyone, but will someone please explain the "fish face" (maybe aka the kiss face?) that so many people do both here in FOTD and in their myspace photos?

I just don't get the appeal of this particular face pose, but would love to know why the people choose it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think one of the reason it drives me insane is because of association: the first people I making this face were young and trashy-ish girls (late teens) and so now that's the connection I associate it with.  I am not saying the people who make are young & trashy, just that they were the first I saw making this face on a regular basis years ago.

Anyone want to give me a different view on the appeal of the face?  When you look at pictures of that face, do you think "damn, that looks good?"


Thanks for any insight.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Mar 11, 2008)

my speculations:

1) makes you look ~sexi~
2) or playful - smiling or looking serious all the time gets boring, so some people throw in a new look which is playful/flirty/fun for photos
3) it can make your face look thinner
4) as for fotds, maybe to show off their lip gloss?
5) when everyone else is doing it ....


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 11, 2008)

I think its just a funny face to make. I am guilty of it in quite a few pictures....but then again I make a lot of silly faces when I drink alcohol....


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Mar 11, 2008)

call me angel fish... lol GUILTY!


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 11, 2008)

LOL I totally was mistaken when I read the thread title. I thought you were just asking if we used the fish face (and my opinion just for makeup application of blush). 

So no, I don't do it in any pictures, just on my own for blush application


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jillianjiggs* 

 
_my speculations:

1) makes you look ~sexi~
2) or playful - smiling or looking serious all the time gets boring, so some people throw in a new look which is playful/flirty/fun for photos
3) it can make your face look thinner
4) as for fotds, maybe to show off their lip gloss?
5) when everyone else is doing it ...._

 
I kinda agree...lol. I do it a lot in my pictures. It makes my face look skinnier. I hate my smile. Its one of the only faces I can make that makes me look pretty. I just do it!


----------



## Hilly (Mar 11, 2008)

makes my face look skinnier!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_LOL I totally was mistaken when I read the thread title. I thought you were just asking if we used the fish face (and my opinion just for makeup application of blush). 

So no, I don't do it in any pictures, just on my own for blush application 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I thought she meant that, too. That's about the only time that face should be made, LOL. Everytime I see someone doing it, it reminds me of a toddler attempting a kiss or Austin Powers.


----------



## FullWroth (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't get the kissy face thing either. It looks kinda gross to me (sorry girls! I still like your makeup skillz!), for both the reasons mentioned above (and probably more, but I can't think of them right now). You are not alone.


----------



## user79 (Mar 11, 2008)

This is one of my huge peeves, I can't stand that face, I don't think it looks sexy or appealing at all, quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 11, 2008)

Pretty people never understand why girls make the face LOL


----------



## kokometro (Mar 11, 2008)

I made that face in a picture in 8th grade. (Yep.. 1980). I gave it to my mom and she told me I looked like  prostitute and she never wanted to see that face in a picture again.   OK..I might have been warped by that, but I still don't think it's becoming. I don't think it makes your face look skinnier either. 
I'd rather see a pretty smile, not your conture powder.  Just 2cents.


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 11, 2008)

Personally, I’m not a big fan of the fish face, but also don’t bother me who use to do it. 
What I really can’t stand are people showing great makeup and at the same time bad oral hygiene. That really annoys me! *eeek*


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 11, 2008)

I have done it before, but it often ends up looking goofy.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 11, 2008)

Ya know...fishy face makes your wrinkles stand out!! Blahh!! Not.cute.at.all!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 11, 2008)

I just really hate my picture being taken, so I try to make an obnoxious face--hence the fishy face!  I'm so horrible!  LOL  

But seriously, I did it once or twice and when I noticed (or someone made a comment) that all the really sluttly girls I knew made that face in pictures, it made me stop it real quick.  Now, I associate that face with those girls.  *shudder*


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I kinda agree...lol. I do it a lot in my pictures. It makes my face look skinnier. I hate my smile. Its one of the only faces I can make that makes me look pretty. I just do it!_


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 11, 2008)

i'm okay with girls doing it. itd hard to avoid. it is annoying when they do the gang signs with it. LAME!!!
I also think its away for girls to look cute and silly at the same time. a lot of girls do it because they seem too afraid to just go ahead and make a REALLY stupid, funny face. If I make the face its to make fun of them or for myspace pics with my friends.


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm on a huge silly face thing in pictures of me lately... I hate my teeth, so I don't smile with my mouth open, so I normally look angry... so I've started making silly faces.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 12, 2008)

I thought everyone was doing it to make their lips look injected or imitating Angelina Jolie.  

From the title,  I thought this was going to be a fish drawn by a makeup artist on someone's face with makeup. 

I am so out of touch with reality.  Pardon my ignorance. 

I am all clear headed now.  Well - at least, momentarily-

Thanks to everyone for the clarification.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 12, 2008)

Also...I've always hated my mouth. My siblings and I all inherited my mom's mouth--it turns down at the corners. I hate it, I look like a bulldog. So this helps with that lol


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 12, 2008)

I can't do the look.  I just tried it.  I thought it might look sexier, but my upper lip just about hits my nose.   I look like something is burning or smelling rather poorly.  Maybe, I need to leave my mouth open.

I don't know that might make me look like I got this tattooed on my head.

http://weblog.hostsnake.com/wp-content/dude-7111681.jpg


----------



## KittyKatherine (Mar 12, 2008)

I do sometimes, I'm horribly unphotogenic so I just go with it and rarely make serious faces in pictures. It's something I'm working on!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2008)

I've tried to do this face in pictures, but i really look ridiculous and didn't ever post any of them.  I don't think its a flattering pose, but a funny one.


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Mar 12, 2008)

I have to say I do this face is almost ALL of my pics. I don't know why but I like the pics where I am doing that face better than my other pics.


----------



## susannef (Mar 12, 2008)

I dont do the fish face, but I dont think people do it to look sexy. More like a funny face.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 12, 2008)

LOL this thread made me laugh.. Well, I'll be the first to say that I look absolutely *terrible* doing the "fish face". No, seriously... terrible.

It has annoyed me before because I find SO many girls making that face on MySpace and such, but I think it's meant as a way to reflect their personalities as well or their "fun" side. The same goes with those emo poses..


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i'm okay with girls doing it. itd hard to avoid. it is annoying when they do the gang signs with it. LAME!!!_

 
So true!
Hence this video,
YouTube - Very Tasteful - White Chicks & Gang Signs


----------



## lara (Mar 12, 2008)

It's hideous, but at least people are more upfront about it than the girls who really pout their lips out in a picture and then claim that it's their natural lipline. Congratulations, you just made your mouth look like an arse!


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 12, 2008)

It's the "Blue Steel" look!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 12, 2008)

IMO, it looks kinda immature.  I end up looking like a jackass whenever I try.


----------



## eccentric (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm guilty of the fishy face to an extent. For me it's not like a pucker up, kissy kissy face, just pushing my lips out a bit to make my face look thinner and my lips bigger. I hate my smile, so it's just an alternative for me. You can barely tell I'm even doing it in my pictures. 
What I hate is the completely obvious fish face. Like the Olsen twins, etc. My cousins who are 17 & 15 do this in practically all of their photos on myspace and it bugs the hell out of me.
I rock the "tasteful" fishy face. :]


----------



## kalikana (Mar 13, 2008)

I do it all the time.. I find that it makes me look less chubby


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Mar 13, 2008)

DAMN I'M SO GUILTY OF THIS. its kind of crazy hahaha. I dont know why I do it. Its kind of a habit now. I'm terrible.

haha.


----------



## Babylard (Mar 13, 2008)

i think the fishy face you are talkign about is uber popular among the asians as well lol

i guess it makes people look cute and pouty? i used to see it EVERYWHERE on asianavenue when everyone was using it and i see it a lot on stickerpicture booth machines when i used to be into that stuff...

i used to do it but not anymore.. it makes my face look tooo long! ewww... i'll stick to being boring with the same smile >:]


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't do the fish face but I do 'Magnum' or 'Blue Steel' ala Derek Zoolander lol!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_So true!
Hence this video,
YouTube - Very Tasteful - White Chicks & Gang Signs_

 
Now, again, I admit total ignorance.  I thought people were showing they were into some form of cult worship, wanting a third party in sex, or their favorite sexual positions with these finger positions.  I had no idea it meant a gang sign.  Thanks for this.


----------



## AlarmAgent (Mar 13, 2008)

I should consider doing the fish face, because for the most part I just look absolutely mad in any photo taken of me.  My initial reaction to a picture is to close my mouth and open my eyes wider.  I already have fairly big eyes, and my mouth sort of naturally gapes open (yes, I'm a total mouth-breather!) so I always look totally unnatural.  Like someone who is just bundling up all of their crazy for a photo.  

When I have attempted to do a kissy face or fishy face or anything other than a mugshot style, I just look drunk and sloppy.  My smile always picks up on my uneven jaw, which I never even noticed existed until I started taking ~*~*~sexXi myspace pix~*~*~, I tell you, that did wonders for my ego.  So there has been a lot of side-profile shots in my lifetime.

I understand the stigma attached to the kisskiss face on the internet, if it's the only kind of picture a person has of themselves it is sort of annoying, ESPECIALLY coupled with the peace sign or ugh, even worse, a "gang" sign. I think it's totally okay to pull every once in awhile.  Whatever makes people feel they look good, I have my picture quirks too.


----------



## Babylard (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_I don't do the fish face but I do 'Magnum' or 'Blue Steel' ala Derek Zoolander lol!_

 





i loved him in dodgeball! LOOOOOL "if you can dodge a wrench, you can dodge a ball!" my favourite line


----------



## GreekChick (Mar 14, 2008)

The worst is when Keira Knightly  pouts on film. Ugh.


----------



## FullWroth (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_The worst is when Keira Knightly  pouts on film. Ugh._

 
Amen to that! It's not like she ever does anything else to make up for it, either. All she ever does in every movie she's in is just stare vacantly and pout. If that's acting, then I demand my Oscar right this minute.


----------



## GreekChick (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh lordie.

 Quote:

  Keira Knightley was banned from pouting in her latest movie.
'Pride and Prejudice' director Joe Wright ordered the stunning actress to stop pursing her luscious lips while playing Elizabeth Bennet - because it made her look too sexy
Keira confessed: "He kept saying how Elizabeth couldn't look pretty. I was banned from pouting. The director and crew would be on permanent pout watch. Any sign and they'd scream at me, 'Pout alert! Pout alert!'"
Comment on this Article
The beautiful star - who recently denied having collagen injections to make her lips look bigger - claims she can't help pouting when she's concentrating.
She is quoted by Britain's Hello website as saying: "I honestly don't do it to be sexy.
I do it when I'm concentrating and I sort of push my lips out I always think it makes me look kind of constipated"  
 
Quote borrowed from femalefirst.com

She thinks it "makes her look kind of constipated". Sure she does, sure she does...


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 14, 2008)

Iam guilty of this, I think I do it because you can see make up better.


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 14, 2008)

No, never made the fish face. Makes the lips look smaller, distorts the face and makes the mouth look like some sort of sphincter.  Who wants spincter lips? The movie star Owen Wilson always makes that fish lips shape with his mouth and it looks like an okole puka (Hawaiian for butt hole).


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 15, 2008)

What I want to know is how men view the look?  Any men on the board, would you care to share your opinion.


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Oh lordie.


Quote borrowed from femalefirst.com

She thinks it "makes her look kind of constipated". Sure she does, sure she does..._


----------



## Rennah (Mar 22, 2008)

Nope... never... I like my smile way more than my kissy lips.


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm guilty of making that face in  A LOT of pictures.. =/


----------



## ashleydenise (Apr 28, 2008)

lmfao 'White Chicks and Gang Signs' reminds me of me and my friend ;x

I usually don't make that face, but it's not something you can help when posing like we were ;x rofl


----------



## xtinaposh (May 21, 2008)

1-Fuller lips
2-Sculped cheeks
3-Thinner Face
4-And your eyes seem to get a half lid marilyn manroe vibe...
They know this but dont know it you know?ahhahaaha


----------



## fafinette21 (May 28, 2008)

Lol! Wow as I started reading this, like a couple others I thought it was about the "contour fish face". Then it wasn't. And then like others I was thinking of Blue Steel AND Keira Knightley. Great minds think alike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Keira Knightley's fish face is wiggidy wack. Her "surprised/shocked" looks in Pirates are so ridic, its like fish face extreme. It's like shes trying to suck the skin literally OFF her cheekbones, or that she is suffocating or something. 
I dunno, I think it looks kind of strange in pics (no offense to anyone that does it lol) I'd just like to see a nice smile here and there.


----------



## drenewt (May 28, 2008)

I do it just to be funny and I have wrinkles around the side of my mouth so I don't like to see them when I smile. Is this the face you were talking about?


----------



## Carlyx (May 28, 2008)

Isn't this a fish face?

http://www.bobsgrill.com/fish_face.jpg

Your talking about a pout right lol?


----------



## krt (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtinaposh* 

 
_1-Fuller lips
2-Sculped cheeks
3-Thinner Face
4-And your eyes seem to get a half lid marilyn manroe vibe...
They know this but dont know it you know?ahhahaaha_

 

Exactly...ever since Angelina Jolie got big this has been huge...that and raising one eyebrow


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 16, 2008)

*****


----------



## concertina (Jul 16, 2008)

I really can't stand a lot of the mugging that goes on in myspace/FOTD photos. There's no need for it other than to seek attention, in my opinion. I'd much prefer someone sticking their tounge out and crossing their eyes than doing a 'sexy' look; shows they can have fun and look beautiful AND not take themselves too seriously, you know?


----------



## TDoll (Jul 16, 2008)

I do more of the "Church Lady" face....lol.  I just kind of pucker, then move it to the left, do the right cheek, then move the pucker to the right and do the left cheek.


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 16, 2008)

I do it all the time, I don't even realise I'm doing it


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 16, 2008)

LOL. Er, my mouth is pretty huge as is, so everything looks like a damn pucker. I'll do a fishy foo foo to like, show off the lip colour or maybe the contour of my face. And then for funny pictures [I have a pic I call "kissy foo foo" that is now deemed infamous, haha].


----------



## Starbright211 (Jul 16, 2008)

looks like you're smelling your upper lip... not cute.


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Jul 18, 2008)

I've done it in one picture, but I was doing it to kind of make fun of the girls who do it in every picture. I also threw in a raised eyebrow.







I don't need to purposely pout, unless I'm smiling I always look like I'm pouting anyway lol.


----------

